# codesys ersatz?



## Kralle (14 Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen!
ich arbeite momentan wegen einem schulprojekt mit na wago SPS. haben dazu die software codesys bekommen. jedoch komme ich nicht wirklich damit klar und wollte fragen, ob es vielleicht eine andere software gibt, die man zum programmieren von einer wago SPS benutzen kann?

danke schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## eYe (14 Oktober 2008)

Eventuell hilft das hier?

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_dat/d933200d.pdf

Bzw. die Übersicht:
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/navigate/nm9dp__d.htm


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (15 Oktober 2008)

Wenn du mit CoDeSys nicht klar kommst, wirst Du auch mit der Wago Software I/O-Pro nicht klar kommen. 

Die sind im Wesentlichen gleich.

Ich weiss nicht was an einer Programmiersoftware einfacher sein soll als bei CoDeSys. Vielleicht liegts aber auch daran dass ich nur I/O-Pro und CoDeSys kenne. 

Hilft also nur eins: einarbeiten in CoDeSys !!!


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2008)

Ja wo hast Du denn Probleme?


----------



## Kralle (18 Oktober 2008)

ich weiß nicht so ganz welche bausteine ich benutzen soll. 
ich hab vor ein paar tagen einen kleinen fortschritt gemacht, indem ich datum und uhrzeit hab anzeigen lassen.
für das schulprojekt wollen wir einen fahrradcomputer machen. also mit geschwindigkeitsanzeige, temperaturanzeige, durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, gefahrene zeit (zeit soll also nicht laufen, wenn das fahrrad stillsteht), gefahrene kilometer und lichtsensor. wollte das alles dann in FUP machen.


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2008)

Was hast Du / habt Ihr denn für sensoren und wie sind die an die SPS angeschlossen?


----------



## Kralle (18 Oktober 2008)

haben einmal nen reed magneten für die geschwindigkeit, den wa an nen digitalen eingang anschliessen wollen. dann haben wa noch selbstgebaute lichtsensor- und temperaturschaltungen. lichtsensorschaltung an nen digitaleingang (soll ja nur ab na bestimmten lichtstärke einschalten) und temperaturschlatung an analog.


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob es bei einem Schulprojekt der richtige Weg ist. Aber dennoch hier mein Tipp www.oscat.de darin findet ihr unter anderem auch Bausteine (z.B. M_TX) die die Frequenz eines BOOL Signals messen können. 

Aber da Du ja geschrieben hast das Du mit CoDeSys nicht klar kommst wie würdest DU denn die Aufgabe mit einem anderen Dir bekannten Programm lösen? Vielleicht kann man Dir ja bei der Umsetzung Deiner eigenen Gedanken helfen.


----------



## Kralle (18 Oktober 2008)

danke für den link!
ich kenne leider keine anderen programme.
mich würde mal interessieren welchen baustein ich benutzen könnte, um die zeit zwischen 2 BOOL signalen in millisekunden zu messen, damit ich so die geschwindigkeit errechnen kann.
oder ist das der von dir genannte baustein?


----------



## zotos (18 Oktober 2008)

Kralle schrieb:


> ...
> mich würde mal interessieren welchen baustein ich benutzen könnte, um die zeit zwischen 2 BOOL signalen in millisekunden zu messen, damit ich so die geschwindigkeit errechnen kann.
> ...



Also die Suche nach dem einen Baustein der das für Dich mach ist sicher nicht das was Deinen Lehrern gefallen wird.

Hier mal ein Ansatz um die Zeit zwischen zwei Impulsen in FUP mit den Boardmitteln ohne Uhrzeitauswertung zu messen.


----------

